# How to create GPRS/WAP site?



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I want to make a section in a site that can be seen using a GPRS enabled cell phone. To start with, I want to give links for downloading mobile wallpapers and ringtones.

I have uploaded a few .jpg files and have been able to download the same to my mobile by giving the name of the file and its complete path. For example if I go to http://www.mysite.com/mobile/pics/pic01.jpg thru my mobile, it will directly download an image (without opening any page) and my mobile gives me a notification of *Image Received*.

I want to make a page that will give links to download rather than expect a user to give files names with path, which is very inconvenient.

Thanks.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Picture 01

Is this what I need to keep in a .wml file? I guess I have just figured this out. But I may be wrong.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

You got it right.. http://www.w3schools.com/wap/tag_a.asp


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Thank you for the link. 

I have already figured out some things and now have a GPRS site ready for browsing . Want to fine tune it before giving out the URL. But basic site is ready. As of now, I can manage from whatever little knowledge I have 

Actually, the main purpose of making it is giving free wallpapers and polyphonic ringtones to people for their cells. Here some operators charge Rs. 10 to 15 (not much when converted in US$) per wallpaper and ringtone. But they are not worth it.  So I decided to do something for free.


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hello AbvAvg,
Dont forget to post the link of u r completed site!
Thanks


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Sure mate!! Thats the reason for making it. After you have a look at the pics, if you want some specific pic, do let me know


----------



## jimmy0402 (Mar 3, 2007)

i hav a wap site and i use jakarta-tomcat-5.0.16 on Linux
My requirement is that i want to access this wap site on mobile and play to the .wav files linked there or if can download the same wav file on my mobile.
Can u please help him?


----------



## balait243 (Oct 13, 2007)

Using simple four steps you can make your entire site more mobile-friendly without even touching your pages.for mor details read the following article

http://ourtechzone.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=8


----------

